# Tenacity expiry



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Just wondering of the "REI 07/17" shown on the bottle is the manufacture date?

How long does tenacity typically keep if kept indoors at room temp?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DoMyOwn lists it as 3-5 years if kept out of extreme temps, sunlight, and is tightly sealed.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

And very likely longer than that. Expiration dates sometimes have to do with the product meeting certain quality levels and also are used to make people rotate their stock. I would not hesitate to use expired lawn chemicals.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Anyone able to confirm if the 07/17 is manufacture and not expiry date?

Was concerned as it didn't have that plastic seal around the lid as I've seen on other (newer?) bottles, it did have the foil seal.

Also didn't get the syringe with it. Maybe seedworld left it out as it might look sketchy shipped with "garden samples"?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Grasshopper said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Anyone able to confirm if the 07/17 is manufacture and not expiry date?
> 
> ...


Mine didn't have a syringe either.

Walmart pharmacy worker have me a small one for free while I was there getting other stuff. Works good.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

I used one of my kids old 2ml Tylenol syringes :thumbup:

Man this reno really has me on edge... Think im overly anxious and thinking too much about what can go wrong and expired tenacity wouldn't help....

Need a drink....


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It will be fine. But it should have been sealed. I didn't get my syringe at SiteOne when I bought three bottles because they just weren't there but later I got some.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Grasshopper said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Anyone able to confirm if the 07/17 is manufacture and not expiry date?
> 
> ...


It's not an expiration date. The first time I bought it, it didn't even have a manufacture date on it.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Green said:


> Grasshopper said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Walmart pharmacy worker have me a small one for free while I was there getting other stuff. Works good.


A few months ago, the pharmacist walked by me. I happened to be near a syringe, but it was a weird type. I told him I had a quick question and was wondering if there were other syringes or that was it...it was an oral medicine syringe. He asked what I would be using it for, and I said "lawn chemicals!". He goes, "oh, I can give you a syringe or two from the back...no charge!" I thanked him. (I had heard a few months previously him saying something to a coworker about his lawn looking good after rain and fertilizer, so obviously he respected my pasttime...I remembered that as he was walking past me and it all came together and I blurted out stuff and happened to be in the right place, lol.)


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

FWIW, I used 3 year old tenacity on the area I just seeded 7 days ago for my drainage project. I've got some good bleaching on the bad stuff that's popping up, so to me that says it's working. I also keep it in an outdoor, non-conditioned shed.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I had good bleaching for a week on mine. The only weeds that are effected by it now are dandelions past the 3 week mark. Getting 4 leaf crab already so I'd say it goes bad, one I used was feb 2016.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

I've read that a few people experienced loss of effectiveness as it got older as ABC has.
I guess that's inevitable with any sort of chemical. 
Anyhow I'm at ease with the issue now.
Thanks again for the replies!


----------

